# Husband * Wife Date Night



## HisSummerRose

Does anyone do these ?

I do ... I try and get out at once a month with mine and we do something special ... either breakfast out or dinner out and soo it is a good time too.

We talk about all sorts of things too. Other times we get away for weekends { 3 days weekends } which means we pack up ah suitcase 4 a weekend away which means we leave on Friday an return on Sunday.

We pack just what is needed for the weekend ...

~ Change of clothes { be sure to know what the weather is }
~ Bibles so that we can read & share
~ Notebook w/ pen to write notes 
~ Camera ... that is if we are planning on doing site seeing
~ Strawberries & Sparkling Cider / Grape Juice / 2 glasses

So, what we do is get away in the SPRING TIME as that is when our anniversary is and we find some place close that we both like & then in the FALL we usually go someplace special where we can see the FALL COLORS and so ... we have been doing this for 10 years and it has been wonderful to get away from all the noise, computers, kids ... phones.

And, we can just enjoy each other's company !!! So, if you do have fun funds to get away try this ...

* first thing ... find a sitter for the kids { if any }

CANDLES
GLASSES & SPARKLING APPLER JUICE ( non - alcholic )
POPCORN & MOVIE

then lock yourselves in the bedroom with the MOVIE & POPCORN and CANDLES and just have a good time and it does not cost a lot of money to have a great night out with your loved ones !!!


----------



## MsStacy

I need to make date nights a priority again in my marriage and I am interested in your ideas. Other than the standard dinner and a movie....what do you and your spouses do for dating fun?


----------



## draconis

My wife and I always have a date night even if it is just to walk the beach or go to the mall, eating out, a movie together alone (at the theater), a play etc. It doesn't matter what it is as long as there is "us" time. Hard to do with four little ones otherwise.

draconis


----------



## cheewagacheewaga

Serious question: Don't you get bored with each other? There's only so much time you can spend with someone before you go mad. I guess alcohol helps?


----------



## voivod

cheewagacheewaga said:


> Serious question: Don't you get bored with each other? There's only so much time you can spend with someone before you go mad. I guess alcohol helps?


yeah, nothing like booze to bring out the best in people...bored? go mad? whaaaa????


----------



## justean

its so important for a relationship to have its time away from the norm of a relationship. i.e work and home responsibilities .from the children atleast once a month. lunch, hotel , night away.
also having atleast one night out a month with mates.


----------



## snix11

sigh... date nights.... i remember those


----------



## swedish

Thursday is our date night...between my son in driver's ed and my daughter's b-ball, it turned into not having a free night but we didn't want to give up on our date night so we work around their schedules, even if it means picking one of them up and bringing them home during the date 

It's my husband's birthday today so I planned a night in the city last weekend (kids were with my ex) We went to a nice restaurant, saw Blueman Group & had a great, short get-away.


----------



## humpty dumpty

Ive just got back from a totally fantastic date weekend ,wonderful, blissfull and so quiet without the children .Next weekend will be so different as the addoption will be legal and our family will increase by 2 so we are expecting loads more fun  and we all cant wait


----------



## swedish

I'm glad you were able to sneak away...congrats on next weekend, too. You and hubby have big hearts to take in your brother's children to raise as your own. May God Bless your family.


----------



## humpty dumpty

Thank you all so much you have brought a smile to my face


----------



## snix11

Give the new little ones lots of hugs!!


----------



## frohmichael

What a great topic. My wife and I were in a time in our marriage that we just did not have any fun together when I heard an interview with an author on the radio. She wrote the book "How to Date Your Spouse" in which she has many ideas for dates so couples can get the spice back in their marriage. I decided to buy it and I think it actually saved my marriage. I feel strongly about dating my wife. I dated her while I fell in love with her and now by dating her again it brings back those feelings :smthumbup:. I would highly recommend her book: LINK


----------



## bhappy3

Hubby and I have a date pretty much every week. We go to lunch together, then go grocery shopping and run any errands we have. It's not much, but it's something we both look forward to. It's OUR day together. Summer when the kiddo is home gets a little less date time, but we still try to steal away sometimes. 

In April his work is paying for us to go to Atlantic City for a weekend!!! That will be a great date for us!


----------



## Blanca

my H and i try to do a date night twice a month. he plans it once and i plan it once. this month he met me downtown and we had starbucks and just talked. something i love to do. and i planned tennis with him this weekend, something he loves.


----------



## fly_guy

Every Thursday. Drop our daughter off at my brothers with his wife and head out of town. Though we need more ideas other than eating out or a movie...


----------



## misslady

My husband and I started date night after seeing a therapist. For me it's not fun, by the time I get the kids together dropped off to the sitter I'm exhausted. We don't have anything to talk about either. We've tried night clubs but it doesn't seem as fun with him to me, but he enjoys it and i just lie and say i had fun. I have this thing where I worry about everything, if my kids are at the sitter, then I worry about them the whole time because they are not in the comfort of their own, even though it's with someone I trust.


----------



## sprite59

We try for a date night out if we can't make a date night out we have a nice dinner on our bedroom floor with candle and music , I must say at times I like the eating in date most of all


----------



## greenpearl

We are still dating! We go out to a nice restaurant every week, or twice a week. We hold hands when we are walking together. We have deep conversation when we eat. He tells me" I love you" every day. I reply with" I love you, too". I enjoy looking at his handsome face, now he starts to have gray hair on his side. I enjoy looking at his sexy body, it is such a great scene. We always have nice weekends together, no arguments, no bad feelings, only love!!!!!!!!!!! Want to be in his arms! Want to look at his eyes! Want to play with his chest hair! We have been together for seven years, married for five years!


----------



## marcy*

Since my kids were born I haven't been nowhere with my husband without our kids. We don't have anybody to take care of our kids. No family, no relatives here where we live. I have 2-3 friends, but they babysit for me only when I go to school for 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## Divorce to be

We have tried date nights on many accounts and we look and behave like two old senile senior citizens.....and we are in our mid 30's.


----------



## unbelievable

My wife loves Olive Garden and I take her there every couple weeks. We have to go through this little routine first every time. I ask her if she wants to go and she'll say we don't need to spend the money and then I'll ask her, "what's the point in having the prettiest woman in Tennessee if I can't show her off ?" She always smiles, rolls her eyes, and then starts getting ready.


----------

